
Keeping Punxsutawney Phil's Website Online Through Groundhog Day Traffic Flood - eastdakota
http://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-saves-groundhog-day
======
jtwb
I'm confused: is Cloudflare an HTTP caching proxy like squid-cache?

~~~
dibarra
It's more like a reverse proxy. [1] You point your domain to their DNS, and
then they cache your site on their CDN, reducing loading times and CPU
consumption.

It also uses data from Project Honeypot to serve captchas and links to popular
virus scanners to people who are listed as having a blacklisted IP addresses
in Project Honeypot, the idea being that they're probably using a zombie
computer and launching attacks without them knowing it. By raising their
awareness that they've been listed, they're more likely (hopefully) to remove
their malware.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_proxy>

